# TiCA Splendor Reel



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone had owened a TiCA reel?
What are they like?

I've seen the TiCA Splendor SJ2500-3500 for $59 and was wondering if they are any good. I'm thinking of buying a SJ3000 for snapper fishing.

http://www.jurofishing.com/product.php?prodID=12


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Don't own one but the feel solid and from what I have been told it is basically Daiwa components :shock: (so I have been told) 
Good price.


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

There pretty wobbly. Well the one i picked up at the fishing show was and there quite ugly.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

breamski said:


> There pretty wobbly. Well the one i picked up at the fishing show was and there quite ugly.


Good point breamski, they aren't balanced like other reels.


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

Cheers guys. I think I will take the price as a good indication of their quality.


----------

